# 2013 Frankfurt Motor Show Coverage: Live Photos and Video



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 26, 2010)

This year's Frankfurt Motor Show will host the debut of many new European luxury cars, high-class super cars and brand new, eye-catching concept cars. Stars of the show will include Jaguar's new SUV concept, The VW Golf R, the Infiniti Q30, the Mercedes S-Class Coupe, the 700-hp Audi Sport Quattro Coupe Concept and Toyota Yaris Hybrid R Concept as well as hybrid supercars like the production Porsche 918 Spyder and BMW i8. Of course, traditional exotics like the Ferrari 458 Speciale and Lamborghini Gallardo Squadra Corse will make their world premieres as well.

For live photos and videos of these exciting new models, and extensive coverage of the Frankfurt Motor Show, hit the link below.

Coverage starts Tuesday, September 10th. Until then, you can view a sneak peek at all the big debuts.

More: *2013 Frankfurt Motor Show Coverage: Live Photos and Video* on AutoGuide.com


----------

